# Time to GUMBO 12-3-16



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Gumbo party!!!
Lane's Gumbo party to celebrate the end of "H" season and just another reason to have fun with friends. 

:chef::chef::chef::chef::chef:

DATE: December 3th Saturday starting at 3 p.m.
LOCATION: 1676 College Pkwy Gulf Breeze
BRING: side or appetizer(optional) and your beverage of choice. 

Parking is very limited and the street is narrow. 

YES!!! i'll have TV for the SEC play off.

So put this event on your calendar and Let's GUMBO!!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

We should be there Lane. I'll give you a more definite closer to the date.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey Lane, is this really the 11th annual event? I think it is. The first was 2005? Right. Wow. Time flies.


----------



## Dreamchaser69 (Jul 21, 2015)

Tom & Leigh and in!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the Bump Mark. That is one of my favorite all time songs and so appropriate for the prepping of the Gumbo. Looking forward to seeing friends on the 3rd!


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Extra parking a short walk down at my place*

Our house is on the left at the corner of Quiet Water and College. Basically drive to the end of College and we are the last house on the left. 3223 Quiet Water Ln. Large wide gravel drive that loops around. Feel free to park it there and be mindful of in ground sprinklers. Lane's house is a short walk from our house.:thumbsup:

Bob (boatnbob)


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

* Today is the GUMBO Day!! * Thanks BOB. College Parkway is very narrow. All is on track and looking forward to seeing y'all. For those that do not know me, this is a great opportunity to meet other fishing - minded folks....so come on over and introduce yourself!!!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

see ya there!!!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

i will bump for gumbo

will never forget that day in gulf shores!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks Lane for hosting a wonderful party!!!
great people and yummy gumbo. the roux
was awesome.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

how did I just see this now? Oh well, there's always next year.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

goheel said:


> how did I just see this now? Oh well, there's always next year.


Next year? In da Parish...it's always gumbo time. :thumbup:


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sounds like a good time was had!


----------

